# 36g planted bowfrot tank.. which lightbulb?



## SheCaMo (Jul 26, 2014)

A few weeks ago i found a 36g Bowfront tank super cheap ( $35 with everything besides a stand) and since i always wanted one I, of course took it.

I transfered everything from my 29g planted tank into it and my plants are slowly dying. 
The only conclusion i can come to is, that the light i have in there is not strong enough ( the one that came with the tank, has no specs on it).

What will be the best light to get, that will fit in the hood?

Also is it possible that the bamboo shrimp eats the plants? He usually gets Algea wafers.

This is the tank right now






Thank you for any suggestions!!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

How many shrimp do you have? I don't think they eat the plants, just plant debris in the water, and otehr free floating stuff that is rife in aquaria. If your plants are melting, he's probably enjoying the best buffet of his life!  

It could be the light, is it a small light, or a long tube bulb?  

How long ago did you transfer the plants? And and when you moved them, was the filter moved too? Was the tank heated to the same temperature as the old tank? Plants are as sensitive as fish sometimes, and moving them can cause stress or melt to happen. 9 times out of 10 they grow back afterwards just fine, so long as the light and nutrients are sufficient 

Do you dose with carbon or fertiliser at all? And is there anything else you add to the water?


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it cycling? While cycling my tank some plants died because the ammonia and nitrite got so high.


----------



## SheCaMo (Jul 26, 2014)

The tank is cycled.

Im using the same stuff i used in my 29g. Same Temperature, same same fertilizer, same water conditioner. The only thing different are the light bulbs. In my 29g i had 2 spiral ones and this one has the long tube one ( i believe they are called T5). 
The Plants were transferred 2 weeks ago ( same substrate, gravel.. everything).

My only conclusion is the light.. and which would be the best light to use!

( oh and there are only 2 adult Platies, 5 Babies, 1 male Guppy and i Super Delta Betta in the Tank with 4 Nerite Snails and 1 Bamboo Shrimp)


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

SheCaMo said:


> The tank is cycled.
> 
> Im using the same stuff i used in my 29g. Same Temperature, same same fertilizer, same water conditioner. The only thing different are the light bulbs. In my 29g i had 2 spiral ones and this one has the long tube one ( i believe they are called T5).
> The Plants were transferred 2 weeks ago ( same substrate, gravel.. everything).
> ...


The tubes can be a lot of types, either T5 or T8 are the most common. T8 are generally lower in output, whereas many will recommend a T5 for plants, if you want flourescents. 

T5s are thinner, they are 5/8ths of an inch in diameter. 

T8s are 8/8 (one whole inch in diameter). 

Bulbs also have a life of about 6months actual usage (so if you had it on 12 hours a day, bulbs should be replaced once a year), after this they degrade and either lower in temperature/output or increase these. Normally they lower.


----------



## SheCaMo (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you Bettamummy

I guess im heading to my LFS today after work and see if i can get another light!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

SheCaMo said:


> Thank you Bettamummy
> 
> I guess im heading to my LFS today after work and see if i can get another light!



It's alright.  Many LFS can tell from the bulb or hood. Mine certainly don't mind helping. And yes, I have taken entire lids in! XD

T8s will grow most plants, T5s are generally preferred over T8s by aquaculturists, but buying the new fittings can be expensive.  good luck!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Use root tabs for your plants, because your not using a rich nutrient substrate. 

If you can get T5HO then your good. I use CFL bulbs daylight 6500k with a work light reflector. I also use LED for my nano Iwagumi layout. 

Oh by the way, I'm cycling my new tank with ammonia at 8ppm and my dwarf baby tears are growing like wildfire.


----------

